# A New Chapter(;



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

So I`m making a new journal for a new chapter in my life. For those of you who don`t know I`m Zoe. I`m 21 I live in CT and go to Uconn. I`m engaged to my awesome fiance Timmy Decker. I just found out I'm pregnant not that long ago, my first doctors appointment was today. Well thats it for now. -Zoe.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

So, I`m not pregnant they mixed up my blood work with someone else's thank god I don`t want a baby right now.


----------

